# Windows Disk Signature Q?



## BuddyM (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello Tivo Gods

I am new to TIVO upgrading but an experience PC guy, and limited Linux.

Is there any problems with using a disk that previously had WindowsXP? I am concerned about the Windows Disk Signature and does it go away with the partition? 
Can't I just delete the partition and use it as a single drive upgrade?

Thx
Series2 Tivo
Buddy


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

Hello Buddyand welcome to TCF!

No need to worry about Windows signatures; the recommended procedures (WinMFS, MFSTools, etc) all replace the MBR on the disk thus erasing any and all Windows signatures.


----------

